# GT: Dallas Mavericks vs Indiana Pacers 1/4/06



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*VS








Dallas Mavericks [25-7] vs Indiana Pacers [17-15]

*| Thursday, January 4th, 2007 | Dallas, Texas | American Airlines Center | 7:30pm |
| *TV*: TXA21 | *Radio*: ESPN Radio 103.3 |

*Game Notes*
Dirk Nowitzki and the Dallas Mavericks have proved this season that good things can come by the dozen.Nowitzki and the Mavericks aim for their second 12-game winning streak this season when they host the Indiana Pacers on Thursday.Dallas won 12 consecutive games from November 9-December 1 after dropping its first four games this season. Since dropping a 101-79 decision at Utah on December 11, the Mavericks have won 11 straight contests. They are the only club with two double-digit winning streaks.Nowitzki battled through a sinus infection to finish with 31 points and a season-high 15 rebounds in Tuesday's 112-88 win over the Seattle SuperSonics. Dallas has held its last 10 opponents under 100 points.All-Star Jermaine O'Neal had 27 points, 12 rebounds and four blocks for the Pacers, who suffered a 113-102 to the Charlotte Bobcats on Saturday.Dallas won both meetings against Indiana a year ago and six of the last seven games. 


*Key Injuries*
*Dallas *- Stackhouse (_ankle_) is expected to practice on Wednesday and could come back as early as Thursday against Indiana or Friday against San Antonio, according to the Dallas Morning News.
*Indiana *- None


*Stat Leaders*









 
​


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Thank you! :cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

NT's magic is back!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Don't see why we would have a problem with this game unless we just look right past it and into SA tomorrow night. Don't think that AJ will let that happen though. 

Here's to JHo staying hot and landing a spot in the ASG!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> NT's magic is back!


Mixed it up a bit with some new team logos.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Did you just whip up those logos?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Those logo's are real nice.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

No, I've had them for a bit. The smaller ones that I was using were just crops of the larger ones. Figured I would bust out the big boys seeing how we are coasting on our 2nd big winning streak of the year.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

The Future7 said:


> Those logo's are real nice.


I've got them for every NBA and NFL team.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Can you share your surplus, or do you wish to remain the Big Kahoona?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

My momma taught me how to share....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> My momma taught me how to share....


If I am not mistaken, Little T learned to share too...

:biggrin:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Ninjatune said:


> Mixed it up a bit with some new team logos.


it looks good ninja


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I hope we're able to take them out early. Our starters need to be rested for tomorrow, when they have the mission of handing San Antonio their third straight loss...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh, and let's keep this game thread active tonight. Except not just me and Jet.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Your gonna have to do it without me, I have basketball practice from 7-9. Good luck!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Oh, and let's keep this game thread active tonight. Except not just me and Jet.


Hopefully it's not just you then...

:biggrin:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

ill give a few updates during the match


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

11:21 DAL - D. Harris made a 17-foot turnaround jumper from the top of the key. Assist: J. Terry 

6-2 10:25 left dallas down


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

8:56 DAL - Shooting foul on E. Dampier 
8:56 IND - J. O'Neal drives to the hoop for a layup 
9:15 DAL - D. Nowitzki made an 18-foot jumper from the left wing 

8-4


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

not a good start

8:33 IND - S. Jackson hit a free throw 
8:33 DAL - Shooting foul on J. Terry 
8:33 IND - Layup by S. Jackson. Assist: J. Tinsley 
12-4


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

8:14 DAL - D. Nowitzki hit a free throw 
8:14 IND - Shooting foul on J. O'Neal 
8:14 DAL - Layup by D. Nowitzki. Assist: D. Harris 

3 AND1's already

12-7


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

15-7 timeout to dallas, 7:05 left

not a very good start, but we will come back,, we need to stop foster on the boards, he has 6 already, 4 offensive,,dirk has 5 points,,we just warming up, we will take the lead in a while


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

6:09 DAL - J. Howard made a 26-foot three-pointer from the right wing. Assist: J. Terry 

16-12


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

21-12 3:11 left in the 1st timeout to the pacers,, doesnt look like it will be a very good first quarter but we will win this game!!


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

24-19 end of the 1st, unforutnately we are down 

Howard has 4 points, 4 rebounds
Dirk has 9 points, 1 rebound
Jet has 2 assists, 1 rebonds
AJ2 has 4 points
Harris has 4 points

Hopefully we can take the lead in the 2nd


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

11:12 DAL - D. Nowitzki drives to the hoop for a layup 
26-21


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Our bench is getting us back in the game.!


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

9:03 IND - Full timeout (Timeout #2) 

30-27 we're making a charge back,,


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

GO PACERS WOOOOOOH SJAX FO 3,I NO yALL BE HATIN ON HIM KNOCKING YALL OUT OF DA PLAYOFFS IN OH TREE


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

4:58 DAL - J. Stackhouse made a 20-foot jumper from the top of the key. Assist: D. Harris 


hit the front for the first time!!! 39-38!


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

4:05 DAL - D. Harris drives to the hoop for a layup 
4:07 DAL - D. Harris steals the ball from A. Harrington 

38-41, 3 point lead to us


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

2:58 DAL - J. Howard made a 15-foot jumper along the left baseline 

40-43, timeout to Dallas with a 3 point lead


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

47-45 at the half, down by 2

Dirk has 12 points, 3 rebounds
Howard has 8 points, 4 rebounds, 2 steals
Harris has 6 points, 2 assists
Jet has 2 assists
Stackhouse and AJ2 both hve 6 points each

Going to be a good second half


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

is Croshere not gonna get any minutes in this game? is he completely off the rotation? I'll be disappointed if he doesnt play in this game


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Im glad to here Stacks back in the game.. for now.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Go PACERS WOOOOOOOOH


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

12.2 DAL - D. George made a 25-foot three-pointer from the left wing. Assist: G. Buckner 

72-73 at 3qtr time, down by 1,, in for an exciting last term


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Add me to the fanclub Melo...


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Devin has 17 points.. Not bad. Kind of interesting how Devin and Josh have the same career high, but I feel Josh is better. YEAH! 3 point op for Josh. Mavs 85 Pacers 80. Sounds pretty exciting there


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Dallas win by 9 points, 100-91

Points-Howard 25 points
Rebounds-Howard 11 Rebounds
Assists-Harris 5 assists


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

another one bites the dust...real rumbles tomorrow anyway...


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

grats on your 12th straight win


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Devin with a new career-high 24 points, 13 in the fourth quarter. It was as tough as I expected, but we came out with a win. :clap:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

It's a little difficult to play when your opposing team react to your play calling faster than your own players!

It was great to see D.A. at AAC. I don't miss Quisy half as much as I miss D.A though. 

I was watching the players on the court at the end of the game, and D.A. was hugging and joking with his ex-teammates.... It was great to see all those big smiles at the end.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Devin with a new career-high 24 points, 13 in the fourth quarter. It was as tough as I expected, but we came out with a win. :clap:


Now imagine Devin AFTER the AllStar break with more games under his belt....

:bananallama: :bananallama: :bananallama:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Also wanted to point out that:

*Ninjatune's GT MOJO IS WORKING AGAIN!*

:biggrin:

(at least I would like to think that bbf.com has something to do with mavs' victories!)


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Now imagine Devin AFTER the AllStar break with more games under his belt....
> 
> :bananallama: :bananallama: :bananallama:


The kid seems to have that mental edge that he was missing earlier in his young career. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> The kid seems to have that mental edge that he was missing earlier in his young career. :biggrin:


Maybe he got it from AJ riding him hard....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Also wanted to point out that:
> 
> *Ninjatune's GT MOJO IS WORKING AGAIN!*
> 
> ...


Now that his logos are made public, we must not be tempted to use them for GTs.

Patience, while our friend is completing his beauty sleep. We must let him make tonight's. :meditate:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Maybe he got it from AJ riding him hard....


That's why I think this team is the best place for Devin (in light of the recent discussion about him going elsewhere).


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Patience, while our friend is completing his beauty sleep. We must let him make tonight's. :meditate:


:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: 
:twave: :twave: 
:mob: :mob:


----------

